# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κρεμα βρωμης.

## Steve KinG STyLe

Πιθανοτατα πολλοι απο εδω την χρησιμοποιουν σαν συνταγη ειναι πολυ πρακτικη και νοστιμη μιας και εγω για καιρο δεν ετρωγα βρωμη και τωρα ξανα αρχισα  :01. Smile:  

Βραζουμε νερο σε ενα μπρικη αναλογο με την ποσοτητα που θελουμε να φτιαξουμε,την ωρα που βραζει βαζουμε στον μπλεντερ την ποσοτητα βρωμης που θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε και την αλεθουμε μεχρι να γινει σαν σιταρι,υστερα ριχνουμε το ζεσταμενο νερο μαζι με 1/2-1 μπανανα και τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι!!!Προσεξτε μονο να μην βαλετε υπερβολικο νερο γιατι θα βγει νεροζουμι ριξτε τοσο αναλογα αν το θελετε πυχτο η αρεο.

Ειναι αρκετα νοστιμο και τρωγετε ευκολα ισως και με λιγη πρωτεινη σε σκονη με καποια καλη γευση θα γινοταν ακομα καλυτερο.Ελπιζω να αρεσει και σε εσας 8)

----------


## BRaWNy

Αυτό μπορει να γίνει και αλλιώς, δηλαδή να βράσουμε την βρώμη μεσα σε αντικολητικό κατσαρολάκι.
_Είχα αναφερθει σε αυτό και παλαιότερα και σε άλλο φόρουμ, όπου μιλούσα για το πιτάκι βρώμης._

Βάζουμε σε ένα κατσαρολάκι περίπου ένα φλτζάνι νερό**, και μόλις αρχίζει να βράζει (χαμηλή "φωτιά"), ρίχνουμε το μίγμα με την βρώμη, ασπράδια, αυγά, σταφίδες ή φρουτα του δάσους κλπ και ανακατεύουμε συνεχώς μέχρι να πήξει.
Μετα σερβίρουμε.

Χρησιμοποιήστε ξύλινη κουτάλα.

Το μίγμα μπορει να αποτελείται και απο άλλα, π.χ. ρυζάλευρο, σκόνη πουρε πατάτας, σιμιγδάλι, μούσλι ή και μίξη κάποιων απο όλα.

**αν δεν βάλετε στο μίγμα ασπράδια (που είναι σε υγρη μορφή), μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε περισσότερο νερό για το βράσιμο.

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

:03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## RUHL

Καλα πηγαινε στα 100+ γραμ βρωμης ανα μερα junior και θα δουμε   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   τι ακριβως θα τρως με κρεμα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   πανω απο μιση ωρα θα κανεις ετρωγα 30 γραμ παλια με τον ιδιο τροπο ξερω τι λεω  :02. Chinese:   περνει και ογκο κιολας αστα να παν  :02. Chinese:

----------


## BRaWNy

βραστη η βρώμη, όσο όγκο και να έχει, τρώγετε πιό εύκολα

----------


## RUHL

H μονη βρωμη που τρωγετε ευκολα ειναι αυτη που πηνετε   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Machiavelli

Δοκίμασα σήμερα, αλεσμένη βρώμη, την έβαλα στο πιάτο, έβρασα περίπου 3/4 του φλιτζανιού νερό και έριχνα στο πιάτο ανακατεύοντας (αρχικά έμοιαζε να μη φτάνει το νερό αλλά ανακατεύοντας έδειχνε ότι ήταν εντάξει), το άφησα να κρυώσει λίγο προσέθεσα 1,5 scoop whey, ξανανακάτεψα (αρκετά ομολογουμένως και με κάποιες παράπλευρες απώλειες, λίγης σκόνης whey και ενός ποτηριού που ήταν και δίπλα) και το άφησα στον καταψύκτη για περίπου 10 λεπτά βγάζοντας το και ανακατεύοντας κατά διαστήματα. Βγήκε μια πολύ νόστιμη κρέμα σοκολάτα.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει αν έχασε την θρεπτικότητα της είτε η whey είτε η βρώμη.

----------


## NASSER

> Δοκίμασα σήμερα, αλεσμένη βρώμη, την έβαλα στο πιάτο, έβρασα περίπου 3/4 του φλιτζανιού νερό και έριχνα στο πιάτο ανακατεύοντας (αρχικά έμοιαζε να μη φτάνει το νερό αλλά ανακατεύοντας έδειχνε ότι ήταν εντάξει), το άφησα να κρυώσει λίγο προσέθεσα 1,5 scoop whey, ξανανακάτεψα (αρκετά ομολογουμένως και με κάποιες παράπλευρες απώλειες, λίγης σκόνης whey και ενός ποτηριού που ήταν και δίπλα) και το άφησα στον καταψύκτη για περίπου 10 λεπτά βγάζοντας το και ανακατεύοντας κατά διαστήματα. Βγήκε μια πολύ νόστιμη κρέμα σοκολάτα.
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει αν έχασε την θρεπτικότητα της είτε η whey είτε η βρώμη.


Δεν πιστευω πως χανεται καποια θρεπτικη αξια. Καπως ετσι φτιαχνουμε και τις σπιτικες μπαρες πρωτεινης.
Εγω θα προτεινα να ανακατευετε τη σκονη βρωμης με τη πρωτεινη και επειτα να προσθετετε χλιαρό νερο, οσο χρειαζεται για να γινει σαν κρεμα. Ειναι ετοιμο να φαγωθεί αμεσα. Αυτο κανω καθε πρωι εδω και χρονια και δεν με χαλαει καθολου.
Επισης δεν κανω σκονη τις νυφαδες βρωμης αλλα τις προσθετε οπως ειναι. Το μυστικο ειναι να διατηρουμε καλα τη βρωμη ωστε να ειναι μαλακη.Αυτο φυσικα εξαρταται απο ποιον την προμυθευομαστε και εδω αξιζει να σημειωθει πως στην Ελλαδα και ειδικοτερα στη μακεδονια παραγουν πολυς καλη ποιοτητας βρωμη!!!

----------


## AVSS

> Επισης δεν κανω σκονη τις νυφαδες βρωμης αλλα τις προσθετε οπως ειναι. Το μυστικο ειναι να διατηρουμε καλα τη βρωμη ωστε να ειναι μαλακη.Αυτο φυσικα εξαρταται απο ποιον την προμυθευομαστε και εδω αξιζει να σημειωθει πως στην Ελλαδα και ειδικοτερα στη μακεδονια παραγουν πολυς καλη ποιοτητας βρωμη!!!


Μαλλον παιρνεις την ασπρη βρωμη που εχει υποστει αρκετη επεξεργασια  :01. Wink:  Οσο της αφαιρουνε τις ινες τοσο πιο μαλακη γινεται και χρειαζεται λιγοτερη ωρα για να "μουλιασει"στο νερο.
Αυτη που αγοραζω και ειναι ανεπεξεργαστη οταν θελω να φτιαξω πιτακι,την βαζω απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ με το αυγο στο ψυγειο για να ειναι ετοιμη μαλακωμενη την αλλη μερα το πρωι αλλιως δεν ενωνουν τα υλικα

----------


## Machiavelli

> Μαλλον παιρνεις την ασπρη βρωμη που εχει υποστει αρκετη επεξεργασια  Οσο της αφαιρουνε τις ινες τοσο πιο μαλακη γινεται και χρειαζεται λιγοτερη ωρα για να "μουλιασει"στο νερο.
> Αυτη που αγοραζω και ειναι ανεπεξεργαστη οταν θελω να φτιαξω πιτακι,την βαζω απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ με το αυγο στο ψυγειο για να ειναι ετοιμη μαλακωμενη την αλλη μερα το πρωι αλλιως δεν ενωνουν τα υλικα


Έχεις να μας δείξεις φωτογραφία της συσκευασίας;

----------


## vAnY

εγω ανακατευω τη whey με κρυο νερο απο το ψυγειο,και τη ριχνω πανω στη βρωμη , επειτα προσθετο κανελλα, η σταφιδες, η καρυδια η σκονη καρυδας, και την τρωω οπως τα κορν φλεικς...μιαμμ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> εγω ανακατευω τη whey με κρυο νερο απο το ψυγειο,και τη ριχνω πανω στη βρωμη , επειτα προσθετο κανελλα, η σταφιδες, η καρυδια η σκονη καρυδας, και την τρωω οπως τα κορν φλεικς...μιαμμ


Vany δοκίμασε με χλιαρό νερό άν θέλεις και γίνεται ακόμα καλύτερη.

----------


## AVSS

> Έχεις να μας δείξεις φωτογραφία της συσκευασίας;


Mολις αγορασω ξανα θα την τραβηξω μια φωτογραφια γιατι μολις τα ανοιξα τα εβαλα σε γυαλινο βαζο και  πεταξα τη σακουλα.Δες ομως τους κοκκους πως ειναι για να καταλαβεις την διαφορα απο την ασπρη βρωμη που εχουν βγαλει τον φλοιο

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ααα...τότε κι εγώ την άσπρη άρα και κατεργασμένη τρώω. Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα με τον φλοιό, εκτός κι αν είναι πολύ χάλια η γευση του.
Αν αγοράσεις ή πας σουπερ μαρκετ τραβα μια φωτογραφία τη συσκευασία μήπως βρούμε και 'μεις την ιδια. Στον Μασούτη που ψωνίζω εγώ φέρνουν 3-4 μάρκες αλλά όλες αποφλοιωμένες είναι. Θα πάω και στα carrefour μήπως βρω εκεί.

----------


## AVSS

> Ααα...τότε κι εγώ την άσπρη άρα και κατεργασμένη τρώω. Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα με τον φλοιό, εκτός κι αν είναι πολύ χάλια η γευση του.
> Αν αγοράσεις ή πας σουπερ μαρκετ τραβα μια φωτογραφία τη συσκευασία μήπως βρούμε και 'μεις την ιδια. Στον Μασούτη που ψωνίζω εγώ φέρνουν 3-4 μάρκες αλλά όλες αποφλοιωμένες είναι. Θα πάω και στα carrefour μήπως βρω εκεί.


οχι δεν ειναι καθολου χαλια η γευση του απλα δεν ειναι ετσι κολωδες οπως ειναι η ασπρη.
εμενα τα δημητριακα ολικης (παιρνω εκτος απο βρωμη και σικαλη και ντικελ και τα ανακτευω) μ'αρεσουν πολυ καλυτερα απο τα επεξεργασμενα.
τις νυφαδες της βρωμης τις κανω και αλευρι και το χρησιμοποιω σε κεκακια η μπαρες δημητριακων η χορτοκεφτεδες αντι για το κανονικο αλευρι.

Δεν νομιζω να τη βρεις στα σουπερ μαρκετ,στο καρφουρ παντως που ψωνιζω δεν την εχει σιγουρα,μονο σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων
Την επομενη φορα θα βαλω και την ετικετα φωτογραφια για να τη δειτε.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Α σε βιολογικά.. οκ, ψήνομαι να δοκιμάσω!
Αντε θα περιμένω να δω τη συσκευασία και αφου δοκιμασω θα ποσταρω τις εντυπωσεις!

----------


## vAnY

> Vany δοκίμασε με χλιαρό νερό άν θέλεις και γίνεται ακόμα καλύτερη.


το εχω δοκιμασει σε στυλ porridge αλλα δεν μαρεσει... :01. Sad:

----------


## AVSS

> Α σε βιολογικά.. οκ, ψήνομαι να δοκιμάσω!
> Αντε θα περιμένω να δω τη συσκευασία και αφου δοκιμασω θα ποσταρω τις εντυπωσεις!


Να και η φωτογραφια.Απ'οτι βλεπω εχει και τηλεφωνο πανω που μπορεις να ρωτησεις που θα το βρεις κοντα σου.Τα 500 γρ. που ειναι το πακετο τα πηρα χθες 2,07 ενω το εχω βρει αλλου 1,80

----------


## Svein

> Να και η φωτογραφια.Απ'οτι βλεπω εχει και τηλεφωνο πανω που μπορεις να ρωτησεις που θα το βρεις κοντα σου.Τα 500 γρ. που ειναι το πακετο τα πηρα χθες 2,07 ενω το εχω βρει αλλου 1,80


και εγω αυτην εχω ...!

----------


## eri_87

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι? Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την επεξεργασμένη βρώμη που ψήνεται εύκολα. Κάνω πιτάκι ή κρέμα με νερό...Αν πάρω με φλοιό θα γίνει καλό λέτε? Δεν την αλέθω. Λογικά όμως αν πάρω με φλοιό θα θέλει άλεσμα ε? :02. Shock:

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι ζεστο νερο και οχι κρυο; Δλδ χτυπαω στο μιξερ σκετη τη βρωμη και μετα βαζω νερο και ξαναχτυπαω; Και γιατι να μη τα ριξω ταυτοχρονα στο μιξερ και να τα χτυπησω; Επισης βαζω και whey και μπανανα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Ζεστό για να γίνει πιο κρεμώδης η βρώμη, τη χτυπάς και σκέτη γιατί αλέθεται καλύτερα.
eri_87 να την αλέθεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, πολύ καλύτερη. Η αναποφλοίωτη και να την αλέσεις είναι σκληρή και μένουν κομμάτια, πρέπει να την αφήνεις να μουλιάσει.

----------


## eri_87

> eri_87 να την αλέθεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, πολύ καλύτερη. Η αναποφλοίωτη και να την αλέσεις είναι σκληρή και μένουν κομμάτια, πρέπει να την αφήνεις να μουλιάσει.


Ok, thanks! Θα πάρω κ με φλοιό να δω πως είναι... Πάντως το κουάκερ δεν το αλέθω γιατί απλά μαρέσει πολύ κ έτσι όπως είναι!!! Το έτρωγα από μικρή κ μου άρεσε...

----------


## Qlim4X

μια παραλαγη για κρυα κρεμα που ειχα δοκιμαση ηταν

βρομη σε γαλα μουλιαζμενη
μπανανα
προτεινη

απλα αψογο :08. Turtle:

----------


## gas

> Αυτό μπορει να γίνει και αλλιώς, δηλαδή να βράσουμε την βρώμη μεσα σε αντικολητικό κατσαρολάκι.
> _Είχα αναφερθει σε αυτό και παλαιότερα και σε άλλο φόρουμ, όπου μιλούσα για το πιτάκι βρώμης._
> 
> Βάζουμε σε ένα κατσαρολάκι περίπου ένα φλτζάνι νερό**, και μόλις αρχίζει να βράζει (χαμηλή "φωτιά"), ρίχνουμε το μίγμα με την βρώμη, ασπράδια, αυγά, σταφίδες ή φρουτα του δάσους κλπ και ανακατεύουμε συνεχώς μέχρι να πήξει.
> Μετα σερβίρουμε.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιήστε ξύλινη κουτάλα.
> 
> Το μίγμα μπορει να αποτελείται και απο άλλα, π.χ. ρυζάλευρο, σκόνη πουρε πατάτας, σιμιγδάλι, μούσλι ή και μίξη κάποιων απο όλα.
> ...


πως λεγοντε τα ασπραδια σε υγρη μορφει?απο γευση?

----------


## -beba-

> πως λεγοντε τα ασπραδια σε υγρη μορφει?απο γευση?


Εννοείς πως είναι η γευση των ωμών ασπραδιών? Προσοχή με τα ωμά αυγά. Μπορεί να έχουν σαλμονέλα.

----------

